# Favorite Roussel Symphony Cycle



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What recordings hit the spot for you?

Dutoit/Erato
Janowski/RCA
Deneve/Naxos

I just listened to no.1 by Rozhdestvensky, and it's beautiful!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hmm? Not too many Roussel listeners, I presume? OK, go back to your Shostakovich 5 athon.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

For a Roussel cycle, it'd be Eschenbach.

Singles: 1. Eschenbach, 2. Martinon, 3. Bernstein, 4. Verrot.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Actually I am a big Roussel listener. The only complete cycle recording I am familiar with is the Dutoit/Erato.

The only other recordings I have are the Berstein/Sony recording of the _Third_ and the Järvi/Chandos recording of the _Fourth_. Because of my limited exposure to the recordings of his symphonies I did not think I had the wherewithal of answer the question.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I might get the Dutoit set. I only have no.2 on Naxos. I'm sure the newer recordings on Ondine are fine.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

The Dutoit #1 and #3 on Erato is very good and enjoy. I have only heard the 2 Deneve recordings(#2 and #4) on Naxos once as I just got them about 2 weeks ago. As usual for me, need to hear a lot more before I can form a good opinion. Those are the only symphony recording of Roussel I have.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Here's my Roussel backbone. 
I'll snap up anything else that comes my way.
His music is sturdy.


----------

